# Anavar



## dsskid (Aug 15, 2010)

looking for info on this 
looking to take 75mg a day for fat loss 
- will it shut down my test
-will i have to do a p.c.t i kown if it dose shut down test i will have too 
-just got off a cycle 30day ago of test and eq can i use it for briges between cycle 
i never use Anavar 

how long can you cycle if for and how much mg can i take for it to work


----------



## unclem (Aug 15, 2010)

if u mean anavar 75mg a day thats a good dose. but u have to low bf to get results from it. i use 90mg ed to get best results and i dont use it alone. when i bridge i use test of somekind very, very lowe doses wk and low doses of d-bol or any oral but low dosages. anavar i use high dosages only when my bf is at 9 % which is not quite often. iam at 9%$ now weighing 250lbs. but i got a trainer that got me that way as iam not good at dieting. my diet is right on now with his help. for dieting get someone on here that knows how to diet right. choc thunder, built, curt, dg806, alot others but those are the ones i get listen to there posts most often and roid is good also. yes u can start another cycle but not just with oral u need a test. good luck.


----------



## REXORE (Aug 15, 2010)

Keep in mind that tho Var is a smooth drug, it WILL smash the shit out of your HDL. Bloos tests before any type of cycle should be a must!


----------



## unclem (Aug 15, 2010)

^^^i agree with the blood test also. but i didnt know var fucked with your HDL thnx brother.


----------



## REXORE (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah, that was supposed to say blood test....


----------



## unclem (Aug 15, 2010)

REXORE said:


> Yeah, that was supposed to say blood test....


 
 no worries i do that all the time., i knew wat u meant.


----------



## superted (Aug 15, 2010)

I use it all the time

Worked extremely well with clen so as to maintain muscle while recomping and used it for a bridge into inj cycle. Minimum 6 weeks imo can run for 3 months np. 

Often used at end of cycle 75mg healthy I run 100mg its not an instant gratification drug 

If ran alone mild PCT nolva 20 20 20


----------



## unclem (Aug 15, 2010)

^^^^good idea to use clen with it. do u run it with other stuff like test, clen , var or just clen , var?


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 15, 2010)

all oral methylated steroids will trash your cholesterol levels.

anavar is suppressive to hpta function at dosages over 10mg's. so 75mg will def require a pct.

luckily anavar is an oral steroid, still to this day being tested on humans. so reseach data on this compound is very easy to find.

as was said above, diet will be key to loosing weight. there is no magical drug. (except maybe crystal meth, but you'll loose more than weight on that shit)

steroids will only help you get there, while preserving & possibly adding more lean muscle tissue.

anavar is a dht derived oral methylated steroid, and though it is more safer than superdrol, androgenic side effects are still a possibility.

good luck.


an article showed no difference between 6 weeks of var, when compared to 12 weeks of var.

gains from oral steroids pretty much stop after 6-8 weeks from what most studies show.


----------



## superted (Aug 15, 2010)

Id like to see the article that say Anavar is no longer effective afer 6 weeks..... Aids patients are precribed this indefinitely......

Ive used with clen tp preserve muscle and stregnth on a cut

ive used as a bridge into an inj cycle

ive used on tail end of inj cycle

Everything is better with Test IMO


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 15, 2010)

6-Week or 12-week course of oxandrolone equally effective

*If you give men, average age 72, a dose of 20 mg oxandrolone [structural formula shown below], they’ll get stronger and more muscular. During the first six weeks of the course the progression is clear to see. But if you get them to continue for another six weeks, the men gain little extra muscle mass or strength. Researchers at the University of Southern California published an article on the subject in 2005. *












 The researchers gave a group of about 20 men one tab of Oxandrin twice a day. Each tab contained 10 mg of anabolic steroid. A control group of about 10 men were given a placebo. None of the men did any training. 

In an earlier experiment, the researchers had given older men oxandrolone for 12 weeks and discovered that after the course finished the subjects lost all the muscle mass they’d gained. [J Appl Physiol. 2004 Mar; 96(3): 1055-62.] In that study the test subjects didn’t train either, w hich probably explains why the men lost all the muscle mass and strength they’d gained. 

The researchers fear that their results mean that men who want to keep their muscle mass up will have to use steroids continuously. Not such a good idea, they note. They also discovered that oxandrolone, which was considered to be safe, actually raised the men’s cholesterol levels and slightly increased their chance of developing prostate cancer. 



Strength training is a safer way to build muscles, the researchers concluded. Maybe oxandrolone can play a role, however, but in shorter and therefore safer courses. But do these short courses work? That’s the question this study set out to answer. 

The answer is ‘yes’. The table below summarises the changes in strength and body composition that the researchers recorded in their subjects after 6 and 12 weeks. There’s a clear gain after 6 weeks. But another 6 weeks of supplementation leads to hardly any extra gain. 









The figure below shows the effect on lean body mass : bodyweight minus fat mass. Black bar: gain after 6 weeks; white bar: gain after 12 weeks. 









The figure below shows the effect on the amount of weight at which the test subjects could do just 1 rep of the leg-press and the leg-curl. 









"The most important finding of this study was that more than 90% of the gains in total lean body mass and skeletal muscle strength were achieved by study week 6", the researchers write. 

*That most gain is made during the first six weeks of a course was not a new finding for the researchers.* Many doctors who supervise steroids users recommend short-duration courses. “After 4-6 weeks you don’t build up much extra muscle on steroids”, a doctor told us. “If you do continue with them, all you do is put extra strain on your body. It’s better to stop, let your body recover and make sure you retain as much as possible of the extra muscle mass you’ve gained.” 

Source: 
J Gerontol A Biol Sci Med Sci. 2005 Dec; 60(12): 1586-92.

every expert i've ever talked to on the subject of aas agrees, gains pretty much stop after 6 weeks.


----------



## GXR64 (Aug 15, 2010)

holy study bro, this guy is a wealth of info.


----------



## superted (Aug 15, 2010)

ill have to take a closer look at this tom, I'm on my phone 

But just an observation no one here is 72 nor are they considering taking 20mg, surprised they got any results at 20mg

Ill be back


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 16, 2010)

well, you stated a type of patient using this type of drug for muscle wasting.

most people being legally prescibed aas will be either children and adults with wasting diseases, and as a last resort, as well as senior citizens.

the purpose of the study was to compare 6 weeks, to 12 weeks, so the age, and dosage, doesn't matter. this would only effect amount of gains made, not the time for them. (not significantly) 
this is just one study. ask any expert on steroids, any author who has written a book.

*from Patrick Arnold, to William Llewellyn, I dont think you will find one expert that will disagree.*


----------



## superted (Aug 16, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> well, you stated a type of patient using this type of drug for muscle wasting.
> 
> most people being legally prescibed aas will be either children and adults with wasting diseases, and as a last resort, as well as senior citizens.
> 
> ...



just dont think thats a very conclusive study bro, i have some studies that i have in a log i did a while back.... Ill find them


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 16, 2010)

okay. well, I only know from personal experience, as well was what i've read about.

It isn't a big deal, if one wants to run the added risk of running methylated steroids longer, thats totally up to them.

go with w/e length, dosage you want, I will stick with 100mg or less of a methylated oral steroid for no longer than 6-8 weeks.

maybe gains can continue if you were to say, run anavar for 6 weeks, then bridge into superdrol at 20-30mg for another 4 weeks.

I personally have never done a bridge like this, always ran the stronger compound first, and hardened up with the weaker, safer one.

but maybe sd is strong enough to kick out some extra lbs, but it would also add extra sides, as well as hpta shut down.


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 16, 2010)

*A thread asking Patrick Arnold about gains on Oral steroids...*

(this is not me btw, but i have some input)



richardcmiller said:


> I am curious- if someone where to run a 12 week cycle of oral anabolics would they stop making gains after week 7 of the cycle?
> 
> I have heard this somewhere but this just doesnt make any sense to me
> 
> I know 12 week cycles are not advised Im just curious


 *^-- the "somewhere" was from me, on another forum.*



SleekToFreak said:


> what the hell would you run for 12 weeks oral only...thats retarded


 ^*--had to quote this too.*



Patrick Arnold said:


> some people's "off" cycles are maintanence doses of testosterone along with low doses of some oral like anavar


 


Patrick Arnold said:


> the steroids that take a while to have an effect (long esters like equipoise) will also continue to have a sustained effect after the cycle. So nothing changes as far as recommended sane cycle length is concerned


 


Right Hook said:


> I've had my best gains occur in weeks 6-8.


 


Patrick Arnold said:


> but that does not mean that extending your cycle beyond that will result in greater gains.
> 
> some people have good gains even in the couple of weeks after their cycle. There is a lag time with steorids because they work by turning on genes and initiating a cascade of biological adaptattions. That is not an instant process of course. Also, some steroids are long acting and take a few administrations (couple of weeks) to reach peak blood concentrations
> 
> in other words, the gains you are getting in weeks 6-8 may be due in large part to the steroids you took in weeks 1-4 (or whatever). So when you stop at week 8 you may still be doing well until week 10


 


Patrick Arnold said:


> extending a cycle beyond 8-10 weeks will likely not result in substantial anabolism beyond what is already gained (assuming diet, training, etc. is all optimal). Going longer than that will of course help to maintain the peak condition. But thats it really, maintanence with possible a small amount of additional gaIns. But at the expense of more suppression and more reliance upon the exogenous hormones
> 
> thats why its prudent for long term health and gains to step off the stuff once you have reached the leveling off point and try to get your body re-equilibrated asap. Utilize as much anti-catabolic techniques and substances that you can to keep as much muscle as you can
> 
> ...


 


Right Hook said:


> PA the obvious argument to your statements would be a longer cycle will contribute to true myofibrillar hypertrophy. Thus giving lasting gains. From what I know it's difficult to product such effects (myofibrillar hyptertrophy) in short periods of time (at least with natty's that's been studied).
> Having said all that I can't disagree there is a proper balance for everyone inside the equation.


 


Patrick Arnold said:


> that is absolutely untrue. myofibrillar hypertrophy can happen pretty fast. and it can be reversed pretty fast as well. anabolic steroids can result in fast hypertrophy


 
...end thread.


----------



## superted (Aug 16, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> (this is not me btw, but i have some input)
> 
> *^-- the "somewhere" was from me, on another forum.*
> 
> ...



depends on the oral and the hepoxicity

for example Proviron can and is run for long periods of time 125 days here and counting


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 17, 2010)

Not really, sure some oral steroids are more hepatotoxic than others, but all methylated oral steroids are hepatotoxic and cause liver damage while using them.

Hepatotoxicity is over rated, many by the media, and bro science on internet forums.

anadrol-50 is given to patients at a minimum of 6 months when seeing if it will work or not. at a dosage of 1.25mg per lb i believe.

but there are safer methods, that are most likely tried first, with steroids being used as a last resort.

does this mean bodybuilders should use abombs at 50-100mg for six months? hell no.

can you run methylated steroids at high dosages for longer periods of time? yes, you can. You can also end a cycle, and do no pct, and eventually your body will return to normal test production. eventually.

would I recomend it? no. I dont recomend anyone go over 100mg on any oral methylated steroid, and no longer than 6 weeks.

there is no need to use a methylated steroid and go above 100mg's. I feel if one finds the need to do this, then they should switch to another more powerful compound.

need to run anadrol at 150mg? then drop it to 50, and add in 10-20mg of sd.

need to run hd at 125-150mg? time to make the switch to ot, or stack 50-75mg with 10-20mg of sd.

but now im getting into stacking, and this in itself is a whole nother subject & science.


----------



## superted (Aug 17, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> Not really, sure some oral steroids are more hepatotoxic than others, but all methylated oral steroids are hepatotoxic and cause liver damage while using them.
> 
> Hepatotoxicity is over rated, many by the media, and bro science on internet forums.
> 
> ...



you have some valid points....

Hepoxicity is way over rate... Liver has a remarkable ability to regenerate

Dbol can and certainly is used for longer than 6 weeks by pro bodybuilders they use as Pre Wo entire dose 2hrs prior to WO and only on WO days.... Anavar is often run at 150mg LBM is a factor here

and y stacking going to in general be far more effective and im not promoting long sustained periods of one oral compound except proviron... Thats why we blast and cruise and stack to get the most out of what we have at our disposal

Anyway this discussion could go on foreever.... Like i said you make some valid points


----------



## Marini382 (May 10, 2011)

Thats meen 50mg a day of anavar is not enough? Im confused


----------

